# S9 redone



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

So the long bands were interesting. Very strong with 5/16 and 3/8 but I had trouble aiming pulling back that far, I tried it for a while but decided to cut them shorter, I went down to 8 inches, my daisy I have at 7 and 1/2 single banded and I am really accurate with that so I figured a bit more double banded couldn't hurt. I really enjoy it much more this way I have not missed with it hardly at all for the few mins I shot in the dark with the house light to show me a 2 liter bottle haha. very fun and more powerful I feel, sounded louder when I hit it and i can shoot the way im more comfortable.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good thinking. You will find it posted here repeatedly that trying to pull too much band will sacrifice accuracy. I'm sure I am not the only one that keeps two ss (or more  ) banded up and in use. One heavy weight for short practice sessions and shoot for pest control. The second is lighter bands for longer sessions of target practice. As you found out, the lighter bands can be more fun, so you shoot more and get more accurate. I mean, that's why we do this anyway, cause it's fun right. Enjoy and shoot straight.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

erniepc1 said:


> Good thinking. You will find it posted here repeatedly that trying to pull too much band will sacrifice accuracy. I'm sure I am not the only one that keeps two ss (or more  ) banded up and in use. One heavy weight for short practice sessions and shoot for pest control. The second is lighter bands for longer sessions of target practice. As you found out, the lighter bands can be more fun, so you shoot more and get more accurate. I mean, that's why we do this anyway, cause it's fun right. Enjoy and shoot straight.


I really do enjoy both now, and yeah I did the double band for varmint control and the light are more for target plus my wife can shoot it


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> erniepc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good thinking. You will find it posted here repeatedly that trying to pull too much band will sacrifice accuracy. I'm sure I am not the only one that keeps two ss (or more  ) banded up and in use. One heavy weight for short practice sessions and shoot for pest control. The second is lighter bands for longer sessions of target practice. As you found out, the lighter bands can be more fun, so you shoot more and get more accurate. I mean, that's why we do this anyway, cause it's fun right. Enjoy and shoot straight.
> ...


use a single band for target..more accurate...plus be easy for your wife to shoot...then you bot can blast pop bottles together~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> use a single band for target..more accurate...plus be easy for your wife to shoot...then you bot can blast pop bottles together~AKAOldmiser
> 
> I really do enjoy both now, and yeah I did the double band for varmint control and the light are more for target plus my wife can shoot it
> 
> ...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------

